# What's my Lange Svendborg 6203BR worth?



## AmyC (Aug 1, 2018)

Hello All
I am wanting to sell my Lange Svendborg 6203BR in black and have no idea what it is worth. People have told me a $1000 but I think that is based on new decorative stove costs . It was in my home when i purchased it in 2000 and has only been used perhaps maybe three to five days  every three to five years - whenever we have a crippling ice storm . It is vented through my sunroom roof but I also have the piece that lets you vent horizontally.
I only know the model from an old catalog with pictures I found online from 1978. It works like a champ the few times i have used it. Any assistance is greatly appreciated. Looks just like this but this is an online photo


----------



## begreen (Aug 1, 2018)

The stove price is going to depend on it's condition and finish. Enameled models like the one pictured fetch the best price. The painted models go for a $2-300 less. A stove in great condition will be good inside as well as inside. That means no warped or cracked inner burn plates or baffle and no signs of overfiring. 

Your stove in enamel in excellent condition could fetch up to $1600 at peak season to the right buyer. A good condition 6203BR in painted black should fetch $800-1000 during peak season  (Late Sept-early Dec).


----------



## AmyC (Aug 1, 2018)

begreen said:


> The stove price is going to depend on it's condition and finish. Enameled models like the one pictured fetch the best price. The painted models go for a $2-300 less. A stove in great condition will be good inside as well as inside. That means no warped or cracked inner burn plates or baffle and no signs of overfiring.
> 
> Your stove in enamel in excellent condition could fetch up to $1600 at peak season to the right buyer. A good condition 6203BR in painted black should fetch $800-1000 during peak season  (Late Sept-early Dec).


Thank you so much- mine is enameled and I have never looked inside it other than to put wood in it on the rare occasions I've used it. I had it ready to go for our last storm that never materialized so I suppose I should clean it out and see what it looks like inside. What are signs of overfiring? Sorry- I know so little about this.


----------



## begreen (Aug 1, 2018)

Overfiring might cause the enamel to crack, craze or flake off. If you can post some pictures of the interior and exterior once it is cleaned up that would help.

Usually the top market for these stoves is New England. I don't know how much demand or appreciation for the Lange there is in NC. The Asheville/Boone area might be an exception. If the local market is weak, eBay may be more effective. If I lived closer I'd be coming over to take a look. It's a beautiful stove.


----------



## AmyC (Aug 1, 2018)

begreen said:


> Overfiring might cause the enamel to crack, craze or flake off. If you can post some pictures of the interior and exterior once it is cleaned up that would help.
> 
> Usually the top market for these stoves is New England. I don't know how much demand or appreciation for the Lange there is in NC. The Asheville/Boone area might be an exception. If the local market is weak, eBay may be more effective.



I will definitely do that. The problem with Ebay is shipping this. The stove alone weighs 216 pounds per the catalog description. I would need serious help just to get it out of the house to the garage. I take it Lange is a good manufacturer? We have a retailer here that sells Jotul, Hearthstone and  High Valley so assuming there is some local market for these stoves. How does Lange stack up to those brands?


----------



## begreen (Aug 1, 2018)

Lange is from Denmark. They made high-end cast iron stoves that performed quite well and look great. Jotul was a competitor. The foundry made stoves for about 130yrs. It closed in 1984.  Here's some more information on Lange stoves.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/lange-stoves/

If listing on eBay either say 'local pickup only' or see if there is a freight firm that would bolt it down to a pallet and swaddle it in protective cardboard. If you want to get top dollar it will pay to be patient. People that know these stoves are usually on the lookout for one in good condition. Some are resellers.


----------



## peakbagger (Aug 1, 2018)

Your location is definitely a issue but a stove like that may also be in demand by interior decrorators furnishing the mountain cabin industry in Western NC. 

I was looking for Jotul 404 for years and inevitably the ones I found were in NC, SC or TN. A bit to far to drive. They tended to be on the market for a long time waiting for the right buyer.


----------



## AmyC (Aug 1, 2018)

begreen said:


> Lange is from Denmark. They made high-end cast iron stoves that performed quite well and look great. Jotul was a competitor. The foundry made stoves for about 130yrs. It closed in 1984.  Here's some more information on Lange stoves.
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/lange-stoves/
> 
> If listing on eBay either say 'local pickup only' or see if there is a freight firm that would bolt it down to a pallet and swaddle it in protective cardboard. If you want to get top dollar it will pay to be patient. People that know these stoves are usually on the lookout for one in good condition. Some are resellers.


I'm going to clean it out this weekend and try to add some pictures of the interior . Thank you so much for all of your advice and assistance.


----------



## AmyC (Aug 4, 2018)

AmyC said:


> I'm going to clean it out this weekend and try to add some pictures of the interior . Thank you so much for all of your advice and assistance.


Here are some photos- please let me know what would be a fair price for the condition as pictured- the flue pipe- ceiling collar and pipe that extends above the roof with the spinning  cap could also go with,plus what I'm assuming is some kind of asbestos board or some other material that is attached to the drywall behind. Perhaps the pipes etc should be replaced new. I don't know


----------



## begreen (Aug 4, 2018)

Very nice. Looks in good condition. The rear burn plate may have shifted during moving or a log bump  but otherwise the burnplates are in nice condition. So is the baffle. I'd list it for $800-1000 starting the middle of next month.


----------



## Fiddlestove (Dec 16, 2018)

Checking in and wanted to see if this Lange stove is still available?


----------



## alanmortensen (Dec 23, 2022)

Fiddlestove said:


> Checking in and wanted to see if this Lange stove is still available?


Hi
Are you still looking for a Lange stove? I have another similar one that I just separated from my summer house. the condition is good.


----------

